# Engine BLING - OG Polished Dipstick Cover IN STOCK



## oldguy

Quick Bump.....

Polished Aluminium Dipstick Top, £16.85 including recorded delivery.
Easy to fit and comes with clear instructions.
Gets rid of the orange plastic dipstick top, and matches well with all other engine bay bling, or just fine on its own!

Fits all Mk1 models except the V6.











*THIS IS THE ORIGINAL ONE*, you might find an EXACT copy much dearer elsewhere......

Pm me

thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

Does it come with TT engraved on it and matching water, oil and washer bottle caps ?


----------



## oldguy

wallsendmag said:


> Does it come with TT engraved on it and matching water, oil and washer bottle caps ?


No.......................................................... :wink:


----------



## Arctic Fox

Hi
Apologies if I've missed the answer elsewhere but will these fit the Mk2?
Thnx!


----------



## oldguy

Arctic Fox said:


> Hi
> Apologies if I've missed the answer elsewhere but will these fit the Mk2?
> Thnx!


I'm not sure...I'll have to take a look and see if i can make one for the Mk2.... :?


----------



## Arctic Fox

That'd be cool. Let me know if you have any luck. Thnx!


----------



## felondnb

Hi,

I've been driving Audis for 9 years now and currently have just signed up.

I've been told about these dipstick covers & so here I am. However, as I've just registered, I can't PM oldguy so I thought it best to post in here.

Can you drop me a PM please as I'd like to buy one of the covers. 

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## oldguy

PM'd :wink:


----------



## wkd_EL

Hi mate,

Could you pm me your email address please? Can't pm as I am a newbie 

Cheers!!


----------



## sharpshotscott

Can you PM me to please ha.. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## DuTTchNL

Can you PM me to if you can deliver to the Dutch?

Greetz


----------



## staners1

Pm me old guy interested in 1 of these !!


----------



## oldguy

Scott, Greetz, and Staner1.......All PM'd......


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi , payment sent for the alu. Dipstick, first bit of bling for the engine 

Cheers Nick [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gerry Lea

Hi Graham,
My dipstick cover arrived today I'm very impressed with the quality and quick delivery.....thanks mate


----------



## Arctic Fox

oldguy said:


> Arctic Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Apologies if I've missed the answer elsewhere but will these fit the Mk2?
> Thnx!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure...I'll have to take a look and see if i can make one for the Mk2.... :?
Click to expand...

Any luck yet with the Mk2 version?


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi Graham,
Got dipstick today  WOW! Beautifully crafted piece of kit.
I reckon if fellow forum members dont have one of these yet
,they should put it on their "to do list" pronto! :lol:

many thanks Nick


----------



## xcarlyx

Hello! I really fancy one of these! Could you on me the details please


----------



## T3RBO

Received mine today... beautiful


----------



## Stueyturn

Mine arrived today also! Very impressed with both the quality of the product and the service from Graham! 
Thanks!


----------



## willyBLACK:225:TT

Could I get one of these first post and not sure what to do thanks will


----------



## willyBLACK:225:TT

it will not let me PM anyone can some one help me out thanks


----------



## oldguy

willyBLACK:225:TT said:


> it will not let me PM anyone can some one help me out thanks


PM'd.... :wink:


----------



## xcarlyx

Do you still have these available?

I will send the money over if you have


----------



## oldguy

xcarlyx said:


> Do you still have these available?
> 
> I will send the money over if you have


PM'd :wink:


----------



## j3roen

Please PM me; look great!


----------



## merlin c

Please PM me, looking for dipstick and oil ring...thanks...Steve


----------



## S3 Nutter

Do you offer these in black?


----------



## oldguy

S3 Nutter said:


> Do you offer these in black?


Would have to get a lot of interest as i'd have to get a batch black anodised........probably around 20 of them

Also would bump up the cost....

:?


----------



## S3 Nutter

Ok mate, thanks anyway.


----------



## Matt B

Can I get a silver one please - incoming PM


----------



## TTchan

oooo I'm interested


----------



## spearhunter#2

S3 Nutter said:


> Do you offer these in black?


Count me in too...


----------



## TTchan

Recieved my dipstick top today, cant wait to put it in my car


----------



## oldguy

TTchan said:


> Recieved my dipstick top today, cant wait to put it in my car


Photo's when on !?!


----------



## TTchan

oldguy said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recieved my dipstick top today, cant wait to put it in my car
> 
> 
> 
> Photo's when on !?!
Click to expand...

Of course 

the rain needs to sod off so i can get out there and do it :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Any MK2 ones yet?


----------



## oldguy

Patrizio72 said:


> Any MK2 ones yet?


Shhhhh.....

Now i have some Mk1 stock, I have one other product for the mk1 i am building stock of, then should be onto the Mk2 prototypes.....


----------



## Mondo

oldguy said:


> ...I have one other product for the mk1 i am building stock of...


Oh! I think a little wee just came out... 

Seriously, new product? What's that? What's that? Spill the beans, G; you know there's a market for whatever it is right here.


----------



## oldguy

Mondo said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have one other product for the mk1 i am building stock of...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I think a little wee just came out...
> 
> Seriously, new product? What's that? What's that? Spill the beans, G; you know there's a market for whatever it is right here.
Click to expand...

 

I have two variations on old/exisiting products, one of which I sought the OK from the original forum member who sold them.....

Just want to build some stock before i put them out there......

:wink:


----------



## burns

PM sent 8)


----------



## audiaddict

Hi do you take PayPal cheers mate


----------



## oldguy

audiaddict said:


> Hi do you take PayPal cheers mate


Yep !

Pm'd....


----------



## TTSPORT666

oldguy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have one other product for the mk1 i am building stock of...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I think a little wee just came out...
> 
> Seriously, new product? What's that? What's that? Spill the beans, G; you know there's a market for whatever it is right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have two variations on old/exisiting products, one of which I sought the OK from the original forum member who sold them.....
> 
> Just want to build some stock before i put them out there......
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Cant wait for the new product...... im thinking alcantara knee pads?? [smiley=guitarist.gif]

How much is the oil ring please sir?

Damien.


----------



## audiaddict

Hi got mine today 10 minute job to fit and it's great thank you Mike


----------



## TTchan

Haven't been able to put mine in my car yet as I need new dipstick housing  don't want to touch it incase it breaks more lol my mechanic needs to hurry up :twisted: lol


----------



## burns

Received mine safely today, thank you. Looks absolutely gorgeous and very well crafted. Not fitted yet though as I haven't been home long. Thanks for sending it so quickly.


----------



## moleezy

Can you PM me too OG, I'm new & haven't earnt the right yet! I'm after the dipstick first, I'll probably get the oil ring too at a later date.

Cheers

LM


----------



## oldguy

moleezy said:


> Can you PM me too OG, I'm new & haven't earnt the right yet! I'm after the dipstick first, I'll probably get the oil ring too at a later date.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> LM


PM'd


----------



## IC_HOTT

interested in mk2 when you are ready :wink:


----------



## oldguy

grasmere said:


> interested in mk2 when you are ready :wink:


I will get there one day, honest


----------



## spearhunter#2

Any black ones yet OG? 

Andy


----------



## TTchan

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Done mine today, look fab 8) 8)


----------



## oldguy

TTchan said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Done mine today, look fab 8) 8)


Great ! AG tar remover on that IM required C !


----------



## TTchan

oldguy said:


> Great ! AG tar remover on that IM required C !


Thanks Hun, that's next on the list then 8) :wink:

Always did wonder what it was and how to clean it :lol:


----------



## Mondo

...closely followed by spraying the yellow dipstick tube black. Looks much better that way. 8)


----------



## TTchan

Mondo said:


> ...closely followed by spraying the yellow dipstick tube black. Looks much better that way. 8)


Haha ok  I must agree the orange isn't a good look :lol:


----------



## TTbaker

interested in one of these have you any left ??


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## spearhunter#2

spearhunter#2 said:


> Any black ones yet OG?
> 
> Andy


Bump too...


----------



## oldguy

spearhunter#2 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any black ones yet OG?
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Bump too...
Click to expand...

I shall search around this weekend for a local annodiser.........


----------



## spearhunter#2

It would be great of you could do me a black, It is the missing piece to my simplified and de-coloured engine bay... 

Andy


----------



## lorijay

Hi Old Guy 
Do you have anymore of the Dipstick Covers. If you do I would like one. I am unable to PM yet.
Thanks


----------



## lorijay

Hi Graham

Thanks have sent via Paypal.

Kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## brnmurray

lorijay said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Thanks have sent via Paypal.
> 
> Kind regards
> Lorijay


Hi Graham what about it fitting the 3.2 V6 you were going to look into for me a while ago any luck.
Brian

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldguy

brnmurray said:


> lorijay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> Thanks have sent via Paypal.
> 
> Kind regards
> Lorijay
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham what about it fitting the 3.2 V6 you were going to look into for me a while ago any luck.
> Brian
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Brian,

Sorry, still not had chance to get around to this one, but it's still of my list !

:?


----------



## daztheblue1976

just got my new dipstick and added my new chrome cover, cheers OG very impressed with the outcome, and would highly recomend anyone getting this for your car, 10 min job very easy to do


----------



## staners1

Can I have 1 please


----------



## New2AudiTT

daztheblue1976 said:


> just got my new dipstick and added my new chrome cover, cheers OG very impressed with the outcome, and would highly recomend anyone getting this for your car, 10 min job very easy to do


I recall seeing an on-line guide on how to fit it. Any link pls?

cheers


----------



## oldguy

New2AudiTT said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got my new dipstick and added my new chrome cover, cheers OG very impressed with the outcome, and would highly recomend anyone getting this for your car, 10 min job very easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> I recall seeing an on-line guide on how to fit it. Any link pls?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

PM'd


----------



## staners1

hi brian recieved mine today,all fitted looks really smart thanks again your a star :-*


----------



## oldguy

staners1 said:


> hi brian recieved mine today,all fitted looks really smart thanks again your a star :-*


Matt......(  ),

thats ok,

thanks

Graham

:wink:


----------



## staners1

oldguy said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi brian recieved mine today,all fitted looks really smart thanks again your a star :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Matt......(  ),
> 
> thats ok,
> 
> thanks
> 
> Graham
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

 haha sorry graham so many names going on with different things [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## AdamG

Can I still get one of these bad boys? And are they simple to fit? Cheers.


----------



## Mondo

Fairly simple to fit. Just hacksaw off the yellow abomination that is the OEM end, then grub screw the new cover on. Take a little while to smooth it down enough, but it's not hard.

Come up to the RR day and you can check mine out. 

PS: Graham, do I get a discount on your next creation for the above shameless endorsement?


----------



## oldguy

Mondo said:


> Fairly simple to fit. Just hacksaw off the yellow abomination that is the OEM end, then grub screw the new cover on. Take a little while to smooth it down enough, but it's not hard.
> 
> Come up to the RR day and you can check mine out.
> 
> PS: Graham, do I get a discount on your next creation for the above shameless endorsement?


As above its very simple to fit.... 

R, we'll see....'Next creation' (which i think you've seen) is finally in process !


----------



## nights

Hi! I would like this! I am new and not sure how I pay. Is it through PayPal?

Thanks

Iqbal


----------



## oldguy

nights said:


> Hi! I would like this! I am new and not sure how I pay. Is it through PayPal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Iqbal


Hello, I'm away at moment, will pm you next week, thanks OG


----------



## oldguy

Bump again...


----------



## BaueruTc

Do you have any of these left atm?


----------



## Andi.k

BaueruTc said:


> Do you have any of these left atm?


Think Graham is knocking up a new batch as we speak....


----------



## BaueruTc

Andi.k said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any of these left atm?
> 
> 
> 
> Think Graham is knocking up a new batch as we speak....
Click to expand...

I am now on the waiting list! :wink:


----------



## oldguy

Yep....

1. Andi.k
2. BaueruTc
3. itchannel

Helps me remember !


----------



## oldguy

oldguy said:


> Yep....
> 
> 1. Andi.k
> 2. BaueruTc
> 3. itchannel
> 
> Helps me remember !


All above PM'd as they are ready.....


----------



## BaueruTc

Payment has been sent! Looking forward to receiving my new bit of Bling!


----------



## DavidCowen

any mk2s available yet?


----------



## oldguy

Well its only a couple of years since i was first asked.... 

Better give this some 'real' thought now....


----------



## Andi.k

oldguy said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> 
> 1. Andi.k
> 2. BaueruTc
> 3. itchannel
> 
> Helps me remember !
> 
> 
> 
> All above PM'd as they are ready.....
Click to expand...

Cheers Graham,

Payment sent in these wee hours 

What's your next creation mate, dying to know


----------



## oldguy

More shiny stuff...been trying to get it done for months now!

Soon hopefully..


----------



## BaueruTc

Cheers Graham!


----------



## Andi.k

Hi Graham,

Received today mate and I must say the quality is second to none, fantastic bit of engineering pal 

Very very happy and highly reccomended this 5 star seller 

What's next then Graham..... 8)

Thanks once again fella


----------



## oldguy

Andy,

great that you like 'em !

Keep your eye's pealed towards the end of next week, there'll be a new post going up from me....!

May not be everyone's 'cup of tea' but I like :roll:


----------



## Andi.k

oldguy said:


> Andy,
> 
> great that you like 'em !
> 
> Keep your eye's pealed towards the end of next week, there'll be a new post going up from me....!
> 
> May not be everyone's 'cup of tea' but I like :roll:


I can't wait that long....gis a clue [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## oldguy




----------



## Andi.k

Thanks Graham!...

Looks very interesting mate!

Do you have any more pictures please and prices etc for us all?

Thanks again, looking forward to hearing more


----------



## BaueruTc

I like the look of that if its what i think it is ;-)


----------



## Andi.k

Anymore info Graham?


----------



## neiloid1

Is the dipstick top compatible with the 3.2 or is the one that is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldguy

Sorry, doesn't fit V6....


----------



## Shootist

Can you PM me please with details on the dipstick for the MK1

Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## big_ab

id like one of these please, mk 1
cant pm... newbie ish lol


----------



## HeyMG

Please PM me with details of dipstick for mk1 '02 roadster 180. Thanks Matt


----------



## oldguy

Bump....


----------



## Missus_Pod

Hi OG - can I have one of these too please? Don't suppose you could combine postage with the oil ring cover?


----------



## Gapsonuk

Hi There

I just joined and can't use the pm yet. can I please tell me how much is it for both oil ring and the dipstick cover and Hoe would I pay you.

Thank you

Henry


----------



## DavidCowen

any for an mk2?


----------



## oldguy

NO I'm afraid, still never got round to having a go for the mk2... :?


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## oldguy

Bump again


----------



## the minty1

Make one forthe MK2. You know you want to. As you know more guys are switching from MK1 to MK2


----------



## Jay89

Can ya pm me me about this please, also any other parts for the 180 available?


----------



## oldguy

Jay89 said:


> Can ya pm me me about this please, also any other parts for the 180 available?


At the moment I don't have stock......and unfortunately it'll be a while as i have buggered up my right hand thumb....! So my DIY capabilities (& bling making) are on hold....

Sorry, I will be back in a couple of months all being well..!


----------



## Granteisles

oldguy said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can ya pm me me about this please, also any other parts for the 180 available?
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I don't have stock......and unfortunately it'll be a while as i have buggered up my right hand thumb....! So my DIY capabilities (& bling making) are on hold....
> 
> Sorry, I will be back in a couple of months all being well..!
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know, hope you recover well, speak soon

Regards

Grant


----------



## liverpool1982

I would love one of these, drop me a pm when you can get one done. Good luck with the hand recovery!  Cheers


----------



## sh4dytree45

Are the dipstick handles still available,if so can i order one.
when your hand is better.
Cheers. 8)


----------



## oldguy

sh4dytree45 said:


> Are the dipstick handles still available,if so can i order one.
> when your hand is better.
> Cheers. 8)


I'll put you on the list....!


----------



## Sonny225

Newbie can't pm! Could you pm me would love one of these! Thanks!


----------



## oldguy

Sonny225 said:


> Newbie can't pm! Could you pm me would love one of these! Thanks!


Open your messages....you can receive but can't send


----------



## DevonTT225

Hi! can you PM me please! Thanks


----------



## mike225

Can you add me to the list as well please.


----------



## Jay89

Any news on when you'll have these back in stock?


----------



## TT-CHOHAN

Jay89 said:


> Any news on when you'll have these back in stock?


+1 want


----------



## BrooksMCR

Any word on re-stock of these?

Interested!


----------



## ades tt 180

I want one of these dipstick covers!..when are they available?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## markhammill

Hi Oldguy,

I think I'm to much of a newb to pm.

Would like to order a few parts if you could drop me a message?

Kind regards,

Mark


----------



## geordie12

Hi. Can't pm yet. Can you add me to the list, when these become available. Thanks.


----------



## oldguy

geordie12 said:


> Hi. Can't pm yet. Can you add me to the list, when these become available. Thanks.


Ok


----------



## Fizzleh

I'll take one in silver thanks!

Can you get one in a matte finish by any chance?

Can't pm yet btw


----------



## oldguy

Fizzleh said:


> I'll take one in silver thanks!
> 
> Can you get one in a matte finish by any chance?
> 
> Can't pm yet btw


Matt finish????

I'll look into that, various options.


----------



## Fizzleh

oldguy said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take one in silver thanks!
> 
> Can you get one in a matte finish by any chance?
> 
> Can't pm yet btw
> 
> 
> 
> Matt finish????
> 
> I'll look into that, various options.
Click to expand...

Sorry by matte finish i mean some kind of sandblasting on it


----------



## I.J.A

Hi, i'm interested in buying one of your dipstick covers but can't P.M you if you can send me a message with your details
i'll make the payment via paypal.

Thanks


----------



## oldguy

I.J.A said:


> Hi, i'm interested in buying one of your dipstick covers but can't P.M you if you can send me a message with your details
> i'll make the payment via paypal.
> 
> Thanks


You are on my list


----------



## Deemc

Im After a dipstick and Mani Cover...

Cant PM as im newish to the site.. Can you add me to the list?


----------



## oldguy

Deemc said:


> Im After a dipstick and Mani Cover...
> 
> Cant PM as im newish to the site.. Can you add me to the list?


On list&#8230;.


----------



## oldguy

Right i finally have a lot of these in stock, so nows the time if you want one&#8230;.

For those of you saying where's mine ?????!!!!!, don't panic, you've asked for a manifold plate too&#8230;.so i'm holding yours back until the plates are ready, and i can send them together


----------



## redhoTT225

Hi There

Sounds good to me.

How long before the plates are ready. Any ETA ?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## oldguy

redhoTT225 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> How long before the plates are ready. Any ETA ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Hoping / Aiming to have everyones out to them within next two weeks


----------



## Stampers

oldguy said:


> Right i finally have a lot of these in stock, so nows the time if you want one&#8230;.
> 
> For those of you saying where's mine ?????!!!!!, don't panic, you've asked for a manifold plate too&#8230;.so i'm holding yours back until the plates are ready, and i can send them together


I'll have one please!
If you could PM me your payment details, I'll get the cash over asap!


----------



## oldguy

Bump....to top with other bling !


----------



## Fizzleh

I wanted one also in case my name got lost somewhere, thanks!


----------



## oldguy

PM'd


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## Cameron2002

Hi, is the manifold and dipstick covers still available, defo want them, I'm a newbie so unable to pm you, my email address is [email protected], cheers Dave.


----------



## oldguy

Cameron2002 said:


> Hi, is the manifold and dipstick covers still available, defo want them, I'm a newbie so unable to pm you, my email address is [email protected], cheers Dave.


Mailed.....


----------



## nolatt

oldguy said:


> Quick Bump.....
> 
> Polished Aluminium Dipstick Top, £16.00 including recorded delivery.
> Easy to fit and comes with clear instructions.
> Gets rid of the orange plastic dipstick top, and matches well with all other engine bay bling, or just fine on its own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS THE ORIGINAL ONE*, you might find an EXACT copy much dearer elsewhere......
> 
> Pm me
> 
> thanks


Hey Sir, Cant PM yet but i am defiantly interested in all three could you please shoot me an email or pm if it works the vis versa.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## oldguy

Pm'd


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

Interested in Cover and dip stick, got a 3.2 QS 05, I read that the oil cap ring is 225 only, (so i'll buy 2 of 3 ) if they fit, cant PM yet can you PM or email me [email protected]

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## oldguy

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Interested in Cover and dip stick, got a 3.2 QS 05, I read that the oil cap ring is 225 only, (so i'll buy 2 of 3 ) if they fit, cant PM yet can you PM or email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Cheers


Won't fit the 3.2 V6 engine.....If thats what you mean...The QS as far as i know is a 1.8 ???

Dipstick and ring are for 150/180 or 225 & QS
Manifold Plate is for 225 / QS

:?


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

Thanks for letting me know, BTW the 3.2 DSG for 04 & 05 came as a QS <- Audi must have known it was switching to the Mk2

Thanks again


----------



## CaptRon

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Thanks for letting me know, BTW the 3.2 DSG for 04 & 05 came as a QS <- Audi must have known it was switching to the Mk2
> 
> Thanks again


I think you are confusing the QS (Quattro Sport) with the S Line... The QS was never available in North America It was fitted with Recaro Seats, no rear seats, and a more powerful 1.8 turbo engine among other things.


----------



## TheVarix

Hi,

Do these make a good seal?

Many thanks


----------



## oldguy

TheVarix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do these make a good seal?
> 
> Many thanks


It doesn't replace the dipstick itself, it sits on top.


----------



## Lollypop86

Woohoo got mine today and fitted! Only cut myself a little bit ha ha










J
Xx


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> Woohoo got mine today and fitted! Only cut myself a little bit ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> J
> Xx


nice job 8)


----------



## oldguy

Lollypop86 said:


> Woohoo got mine today and fitted! Only cut myself a little bit ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> J
> Xx


Another satisfied customer


----------



## oldguy

Bump


----------



## cavaye

any chance of a black (possibly powdercoated) version?


----------



## oldguy

cavaye said:


> any chance of a black (possibly powdercoated) version?


I don't do them powder coated....demand would be so low it would bump up cost too much....You can have one and get it done yourself?


----------



## oldguy

Bump [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Awr1

Hi are you still doing the dip stick covers 
Cheer 
Tony


----------



## oldguy

Tony I am....I've PM'd you

thanks


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## oldguy

Bump Again !


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## asTTroboy

Hello oldguy!

I recently broke the handle to my '02 TT's dipstick (hey, I got over 12 years out of it, not bad...) and considering something stronger as a replacement. I can across this posting and figured I would see if it's a possible alternative. What does it take to install your cover? I think I read on an earlier post that I'll have to cut the dipstick? Could you explain the process ~ I want to understand if the damage I have is within a usable range or if I have to get a new OEM stick anyway.

This is, of course, assuming your covers are still in stock ~ and if you're able/willing to ship to the States? 
TIA

Cheers,
- james


----------



## oldguy

asTTroboy said:


> Hello oldguy!
> 
> I recently broke the handle to my '02 TT's dipstick (hey, I got over 12 years out of it, not bad...) and considering something stronger as a replacement. I can across this posting and figured I would see if it's a possible alternative. What does it take to install your cover? I think I read on an earlier post that I'll have to cut the dipstick? Could you explain the process ~ I want to understand if the damage I have is within a usable range or if I have to get a new OEM stick anyway.
> 
> This is, of course, assuming your covers are still in stock ~ and if you're able/willing to ship to the States?
> TIA
> 
> Cheers,
> - james


James,

This is a 'cover' so it means you remove the plastic hoop at the top of the dipstick. This exposes the top part of the metal. The cover then fits over this.
Hope that helps, and yes they are in stock and i can ship to US,

thanks


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## Sumner

hi im looking to Purchase, the Dipstick, Polished Quattro Cover and Oil Ring to match, ive tried PM but isnt working


----------



## Pjames85

Could you please PM me. I'm in need of one of these :wink:


----------



## oldguy

Pjames85 said:


> Could you please PM me. I'm in need of one of these :wink:


PM'd


----------



## oldguy

Bump....


----------



## C_Fezza

Hello mate, could you PM me about selling one of these? They make such a difference to an engine bay! 
Cheers


----------



## oldguy

PM'd


----------



## Larken93

oldguy said:


> PM'd


Need one of these in my life man pm


----------



## oldguy

Larken93 said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
> 
> 
> 
> Need one of these in my life man pm
Click to expand...

PM'd


----------



## Olibongo

oldguy said:


> Larken93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
> 
> 
> 
> Need one of these in my life man pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM'd
Click to expand...

Hi could do with one of these as well please if you are about? Thanks


----------



## oldguy

[/quote]

Hi could do with one of these as well please if you are about? Thanks[/quote]

I WILL sort one for you this weekend....


----------



## oldguy

[/quote]Hi could do with one of these as well please if you are about? Thanks[/quote]

PM'd - In stock !


----------



## Just18972

Oldguy I want a dipstick cover how do I go about getting one please


----------



## oldguy

Just18972 said:


> Oldguy I want a dipstick cover how do I go about getting one please


PM'd


----------



## oldguy

bump


----------



## oldguy

Bump


----------



## stufearn

Hi, interested in the polished manifold cover with silver screws plus a dipstick. Could you message PayPal details and overall cost cheers Stu


----------



## oldguy

stufearn said:


> Hi, interested in the polished manifold cover with silver screws plus a dipstick. Could you message PayPal details and overall cost cheers Stu


PM'd


----------



## sweatystt

As stufearn cheers


----------



## oldguy

Ok,

I have a few orders suddenly!

I'm away for the weekend but will be on it next week!


----------



## oldguy

Those who asked for just dipstick, I've PM'd


----------



## Lawro

I would like one please.


----------



## Sarbear1988

How do I get one please after one for my bfs car thanks... Pm me or email me new to all this [email protected] thank so much


oldguy said:


> Quick Bump.....
> 
> Polished Aluminium Dipstick Top, £16.85 including recorded delivery.
> Easy to fit and comes with clear instructions.
> Gets rid of the orange plastic dipstick top, and matches well with all other engine bay bling, or just fine on its own!
> 
> Fits all Mk1 models except the V6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS THE ORIGINAL ONE*, you might find an EXACT copy much dearer elsewhere......
> 
> Pm me
> 
> thanks


----------



## MrQaud

Is there a polished alloy dipstick for a mark 2 V6 available?
Thanks.


----------



## 1961greg

Do you still have any left


----------



## 1961greg

Hi how do I purchase one of these dipstick covers as I'm a new be on here thanks


----------



## Hoggy

1961greg said:


> Hi how do I purchase one of these dipstick covers as I'm a new be on here thanks


Hi, PM'd Old Guy for you. Hopefully he will be in touch.

For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz

Are these only for the Mk1?


----------



## trayner

Are these still going? PM'd old guy but no reply...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I PM'd 2 months ago but has not read PM, so have Emailed. Hope fully will get a reply.
I have the manifold cover & dipstick on my MK1 & IMO are the best design.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, OldGuy is well, but very busy. Says Bling will be avail in a months time. 
Hoggy.


----------



## oldguy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, OldGuy is well, but very busy. Says Bling will be avail in a months time.
> Hoggy.


All - Really sorry I haven't answered your messages, I've been really really busy both at work travelling, and also moving house - running two houses for 3 months and doing one of them up, we moved into a shell this weekend&#8230;..lots of work still to do 

Importantly though the garage is fully kitted out and the TT has its new home  , other half obviously impressed with my priorities 

I intend to be back on track within a month or so, so if you can bear with me and hold on I'll get there eventually!


----------



## 1961greg

How can I get one of these I want one


----------

